# Quintuplets!



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Just thought id share, as its not something you see too often in standards....Wendy had quintuplets early yesterday morning! 4 does and 1 buck! I expected three, knew four was a possibility. But five was a shock. Weights were 3.9, 4.7, 4.9, 5.7, and 7.5 pounds! All five babies are live and healthy, and mom is doing well.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow!!!! That’s amazing! I just had my first set of quads, but quints are amazing for sure! Are you planning on bottle feeding any of them or graft them to another mom?


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Wow! That is amazing. They are adorable!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Incredible! Way to go Mom! And FOUR does too!? (clap):wow:

We'd love to see them added to the kidding tally.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2021-kidding-tally.218089/


----------



## MommaGoat (Mar 2, 2021)

God Bless that Mama!! They are beautiful!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Holy smokes! That’s a big bundle of joy! Five healthy, happy babies congratulations


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

What beautiful kids! Congratulations!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow! 5 babies and 4 does. That's amazing. And she can feed all 5 by herself?


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Omg, poor Wendy! lol...Congrats on the little ones!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice!! Congratulations


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Congratulations! I'm so happy they're all doing well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute, congrats.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

LamanchaAcres said:


> Just thought id share, as its not something you see too often in standards....Wendy had quintuplets early yesterday morning! 4 does and 1 buck! I expected three, knew four was a possibility. But five was a shock. Weights were 3.9, 4.7, 4.9, 5.7, and 7.5 pounds! All five babies are live and healthy, and mom is doing well.
> View attachment 200401
> View attachment 200403
> View attachment 200405
> ...


So cute!!!! Congrats


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

JML Farms said:


> Wow!!!! That's amazing! I just had my first set of quads, but quints are amazing for sure! Are you planning on bottle feeding any of them or graft them to another mom?


Thanks  Congrats on your quads! I pulled three as bottle babies, and shes raising the other two.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Kass said:


> Wow! 5 babies and 4 does. That's amazing. And she can feed all 5 by herself?


Shes has plenty of milk, but I automatically pull anything over two. So three are bottle kids .


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That’s amazing that they all made it and everyone is ok. Congratulations and good job Momma!
:goatrun::rungoat::goatrun::rungoat::goatrun:


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

LamanchaAcres said:


> Just thought id share, as its not something you see too often in standards....Wendy had quintuplets early yesterday morning! 4 does and 1 buck! I expected three, knew four was a possibility. But five was a shock. Weights were 3.9, 4.7, 4.9, 5.7, and 7.5 pounds! All five babies are live and healthy, and mom is doing well.
> View attachment 200401
> View attachment 200403
> View attachment 200405
> ...


Beautiful doe!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

LamanchaAcres said:


> Thanks  Congrats on your quads! I pulled three as bottle babies, and shes raising the other two.


Sounds like you're gonna be busy! How fun!


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Your doe is beautiful and those babies...so sweet!!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

When you have time, please add the kids to the 2021 kidding tally
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2021-kidding-tally.218089/page-10#post-2511069


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:wow:Quints...amazing! CONGRATS!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Wow nice job mama!


----------

